# Powerstroke and winter grill cover?



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a 2010 Powerstroke and I have read that you shoud NOT run the grill cover while you plow. I don't want to put it on and take it off every snowfall. So should I leave it off all winter or just watch my temps while im plowing? I will prolly be plowing about 4 hours per snow.


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ford may still make a deflecter to keep snow out of your intake. Most folks are not aware of this deflecter so talk to parts or your local Commercial Ford Rep.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Put a deflector on your plow.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

It only takes about 4 minutes to put it on and less to take it off, it's no big deal. Goes on with velcro tabs and some adjustable nylon straps, no tools required. It's a small price to pay compared to the replacement cost of an engine cause you imploded you intake lines and allowed snow and unfiltered air to enter your engine causing it to blow. It happened to a local Hwy. Dept here last year. Cost them like $18k for an new engine.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

thanks for the info I will be leaving it on all year and just watch my gauges to make sure I don't overheat.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

man we run a bunch of big fords and i've never seen a cover on them in the winter... granted the plows are hanging off of them the majority of the time.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

RAM_ON97;1097766 said:


> thanks for the info I will be leaving it on all year and just watch my gauges to make sure I don't overheat.


Get a damn deflector!


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Big Dog D;1097234 said:


> It only takes about 4 minutes to put it on and less to take it off, it's no big deal. Goes on with velcro tabs and some adjustable nylon straps, no tools required. It's a small price to pay compared to the replacement cost of an engine* cause you imploded you intake lines and allowed snow and unfiltered air to enter your engine causing it to blow. *It happened to a local Hwy. Dept here last year. Cost them like $18k for an new engine.


Why would your intake pipes implode from not running a front grille shroud?


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Ajslands, a couple things one you need to calm down. And two if you would read my opening post no where in there does it talk about wanting to keep snow out of the intake. I have a deflector on my plow and if you can tell me how a deflector will keep my engine temps down please enlighten me. I was wanting to know if plowing with the grill cover will cause my engine to overheat from lack of airflow. 

Thanks to everyone for the replies I think I will put it on and watch my gauges and if it gets hot I will just take it off it doesn't sound like its as hard as my Chevy was


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I dont think you will have an issue with overheating but I would leave the grill cover off for the winter. When plowing, you are moving at much lower speeds and not getting much air flow through the radiator.

Maybe leave it on for the first few storms and if you notice then engine fan kicking on, pull the cover off.

I'm having a hard time understanding why you would need the cover anyway. I have seen Ford test videos from Alaska and none of the trucks had a grill cover. I know that it can get pretty freaking cold in Iowa but these newer trucks do a really good job of running at the proper temp.


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ram- I sold commercial ford trucks for several years. You need air flow into the engine. Your plow blocks some at highway driving speeds so a grill cover is not a good idea. Two things will help; the deflector for your intake and a deflector for the plow. Guess I should have gone into more detail in my first responce. You will be fine with these two additions.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

ajslands;1097771 said:


> Get a damn deflector!


U my frend kneed 2 wirk on yoar weeding kompweehenshun!! 



Pinky Demon;1097947 said:


> Why would your intake pipes implode from not running a front grille shroud?


As the truck is operated in dry type snow conditions the intake injests the snow which can pack into the filter element, eventually totally clogging it. Once the filter is completely plugged the engine still needs to intake air, the pressure caused by the suction of the engine will eventually implode the plastice intake ducts.

FWIW I only use it in moderate to heavy dry type snows. It also isn't just a plowing thing as any truck going down the road/highway on longer trips will injest just as much if not more snow than a truck plowing.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Big Dog D;1098173 said:


> U my frend kneed 2 wirk on yoar weeding kompweehenshun!!
> .


Unlikely... But after reading that statement of yours, it sounds like you need to get that speech impedament of yours fixed.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

As much as you may enjoy it, ignorant is no way to go through life.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Big Dog D;1098200 said:


> As much as you may enjoy it, ignorant is no way to go through life.


You mean "ignorance"  or "being ignorant"

And you say I need to work on my reading comprehension. Lol


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Well so from what it sounds like I may not need it at all. Last year I had a 2009 Dmax and I have a short commute to work and without the grill cover it wouldn't get warm by the time I got to work, but while plowing my engine temp would get rather hot and the cover had to come off, and it was a pain to get back on afterwards. Hopefully the Ford wont need it at all. Where does the intake deflector go on the truck? Are they easy to take on and off?


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

On 08-10 ford diesels you need the cover on in winter. The 6.4 sucks a lot of air and will freeze up air box or worse. My dad manages a ford dealer and they get trucks in every year with that problem sometimes its not cheap. Keep in mind that its 2008 through 2010. Thats why they started giving it to you with the trucks after 08.


----------



## snopushin ford (Feb 20, 2010)

*grille cover*

you do need the cover, i tried plowing without it and it sucked in enough snow to suck in the filter minder. after that i always used the cover and no problems, and the truck warms up faster. fords have a large cooling system. i just did a dpf delete with H&S tuner so now that i have gauges it will be interesting to see what the temps really are because i do not trust the factory gauges.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

QualityCut and Snopushin Ford do either of you have the intake deflector that was mentioned above and are they worth the money?


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

RAM_ON97;1098772 said:


> QualityCut and Snopushin Ford do either of you have the intake deflector that was mentioned above and are they worth the money?


never heard of an intake deflector? Googled it nothing came up. My plow does have a snow deflector. I have a buddy who hauls cattle 2010 ford he had some major issues because he didn't have his grill cover on. I would just have it on to be same bottom line.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Ok thanks for your help


----------



## buddy4781 (Oct 24, 2010)

The "intake filter" or what ever its called keeps the intake from filling up with snow as you push.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Yet another reason why I'll stick with a V10.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

The grill cover is designed by ford to be used when plowing snow or going through deep snow. I ran my truck for 2 years with a grill cover and never had any problems


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Big Dog D;1097234 said:


> It only takes about 4 minutes to put it on and less to take it off, it's no big deal. Goes on with velcro tabs and some adjustable nylon straps, no tools required. It's a small price to pay compared to the replacement cost of an engine cause you imploded you intake lines and allowed snow and unfiltered air to enter your engine causing it to blow. It happened to a local Hwy. Dept here last year. *Cost them like $18k for an new engine*.[/QUOTE
> you mean it cost YOU 18k:laughing:


----------

